# MELSLOFT gone viral



## Melsloft (Apr 27, 2007)

just got my 1st you tubes up

Click here: MelsLoft's Channel - YouTube


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Well that didn't work.
Dave


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Went to you tube and found them, nice birds. You should show your loft and breeding setup.
Dave


----------



## Melsloft (Apr 27, 2007)

Crazy Pete said:


> Went to you tube and found them, nice birds. You should show your loft and breeding setup.
> Dave


thanks Pete its a start


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

I tried to post a link and that didn't work.
Dave


----------



## Melsloft (Apr 27, 2007)

Crazy Pete said:


> I tried to post a link and that didn't work.
> Dave


on heer you mean?


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

yes on here
Dave


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AQNaganrNIY&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL

Try this link. Nice looking birds Mel. I particularly like the hens.


----------



## Melsloft (Apr 27, 2007)

hillfamilyloft said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AQNaganrNIY&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL
> 
> Try this link. Nice looking birds Mel. I particularly like the hens.


tks hillfamily


----------



## Paragon Loft (Jun 27, 2009)

nice job mel,i have being looking at your birds a lot lately hope to try one someday good luck.


----------



## orock (Mar 28, 2011)

Nice looking hen post more links.I don't know how to post links here if I did I would show my youtube videos.


----------



## Melsloft (Apr 27, 2007)

orock said:


> Nice looking hen post more links.I don't know how to post links here if I did I would show my youtube videos.


tks guys,,, I have 4 total up so far,,, will keep adding ,,,,, easy to post a link here just copy the url and paste


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

Just load up the you tube video, copy and paste the url link at the top and paste it on your message. Also you can use the drop down menu on You tube to watch the rest of Mel's videos.


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

Great video's Mel, and the birds are even better!


----------



## Melsloft (Apr 27, 2007)

Tks I have another 20-30 birds to U Tube


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Sure like the looks of your D100 hen on Ipigeon.
Dave


----------



## Melsloft (Apr 27, 2007)

Crazy Pete said:


> Sure like the looks of your D100 hen on Ipigeon.
> Dave


tks dave shes a straight Groeneveld off the directs, GREAT packaage and form !


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

I like 2008, but I think I'm just being partial because I have one of his sons lol


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

I would bid on it but I better save my $$ for a kit this spring.
Dave


----------



## Rafael/PR (Sep 8, 2008)

nice video , all your bird are imported then?and did you ever bought a bird from some one in the U.S.A that was just as good as the imports you got? just want to know , i now over sea they race a lot and fly there birds in long races


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

You guys want to found a loft, I would look at Mel's two or the Jone brother's three for sale. These birds are from sound stock and if they can get two or three in the top 50 you could buy all 5 for the price of one import or Ganus bird. If I had a grad to spend on birds this is where I would look.


----------



## Melsloft (Apr 27, 2007)

First To Hatch said:


> I like 2008, but I think I'm just being partial because I have one of his sons lol


hehe hold onto that son


----------



## Melsloft (Apr 27, 2007)

Rafael/PR said:


> nice video , all your bird are imported then?and did you ever bought a bird from some one in the U.S.A that was just as good as the imports you got? just want to know , i now over sea they race a lot and fly there birds in long races


not all the birds are imports, the sons and dtrs of Leprechaun are US bred  I will say the US birds bred off the imports are also breeding winners


----------



## Melsloft (Apr 27, 2007)

hillfamilyloft said:


> You guys want to found a loft, I would look at Mel's two or the Jone brother's three for sale. These birds are from sound stock and if they can get two or three in the top 50 you could buy all 5 for the price of one import or Ganus bird. If I had a grad to spend on birds this is where I would look.


tks Hillfamily  I also have 2 birds in the TOH race as well ,, keep an eye on those


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

Many of my best birds are US bred. Vic Miller, Bob Kinney, and Clausing's Houbens make up many of my birds. There are some good families in the US. Yes they did come from elsewhere, but they have done well to establish good families with them. My goal is to emulate these guys and develop a family that wins more than its fair share of races. Mel seems to be on the right track where ever he is getting his birds.


----------



## Ferenc M (Nov 30, 2011)

where do you race in USA


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

I race in Albuquerque with the Los Lobos RPC. www.loslobosrpc.com. I do not have any fliers locally, so I send my birds to fly with other clubs. I sent six birds to the PT race last year and the remaining to ABQ. My birds are mainly flown by Cliff Spencer. We were second average speed last year and 3rd or 4th this year. My birds are flown naturally against a few system guys. We have some very good fliers in our club. Ken Easley, John Guiterez and the like. Ken does well in the South African Race, John won a futurity last year. 
I also race a few birds with the North West New Mexico Fliers in Albuquerque also. I have updated most of my results on my page. Cliff and I have a lot to learn, and he and I may not be as good of fliers as a few in the club, but we do feel that are birds are some of the best. Take a look at Ken Easley's page and you will see what we fly against. We have some very aggressive newbees in the club. 
This next season I will be flying a team in California, and with a few guys in ABQ. I raise around 80 young birds a year. 
This is still a work in progress, but I feel my birds come from the best around.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

Mel what club do you race in?


----------



## mickey mouse (Oct 13, 2007)

rafael, if you want some good birds from the island go to see elgordo in isabela.


----------



## Melsloft (Apr 27, 2007)

hillfamilyloft said:


> Mel what club do you race in?


I don't race myself only breed ,,,my partner was racing though in Seattle WA for us in youngbirds,, but we have chosen to stop that also and only enter the specialty races,,


----------



## pigeon is fun (Sep 6, 2010)

Melsloft said:


> I don't race myself only breed ,,,my partner was racing though in Seattle WA for us in youngbirds,, but we have chosen to stop that also and only enter the specialty races,,


Your birds are awesome Mel.


----------



## Melsloft (Apr 27, 2007)

pigeon is fun said:


> Your birds are awesome Mel.


tks buddy


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

Some guy on IPigeon named M5Mel bought your bird Mel !!! Da!!! Is that you Mel ?? Da !!! I was thinking of buying your bird,but my wife is in the Hospital,and there goes my extra pigeon money....My wife`s doctors,if they raced homing pigeons,would have the best birds,because they have ALL my money,and everyone else`s,to buy the best birds....Alamo


----------



## Melsloft (Apr 27, 2007)

Alamo said:


> Some guy on IPigeon named M5Mel bought your bird Mel !!! Da!!! Is that you Mel ?? Da !!! I was thinking of buying your bird,but my wife is in the Hospital,and there goes my extra pigeon money....My wife`s doctors,if they raced homing pigeons,would have the best birds,because they have ALL my money,and everyone else`s,to buy the best birds....Alamo


yes m5mel is me  sorry to hear about ur wife Alamo I find it out of porportion to what docs and hospitals charge ! their lame excuse that they want to help people LOL


----------



## Melsloft (Apr 27, 2007)

Alamo said:


> Some guy on IPigeon named M5Mel bought your bird Mel !!! Da!!! Is that you Mel ?? Da !!! I was thinking of buying your bird,but my wife is in the Hospital,and there goes my extra pigeon money....My wife`s doctors,if they raced homing pigeons,would have the best birds,because they have ALL my money,and everyone else`s,to buy the best birds....Alamo


here sa new U tube made today enjoy 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VLGDYnHL_mA&feature=player_detailpage


----------

